# Elevador estabilizador de tension alterna



## RacerX (Ene 8, 2008)

Buenas,
Vivo en un barrio donde ahora en verano el voltaje fluctúa entre los 170/200 (la mayor parte del tiempo clavandose en 180). Y tengo varios aparatos que cuando la tensión baja a 180 se me resetean, como el cablemodem o directamente no se prenden como una pedalera multiefecto para la guitarra.

Mi pregunta es, un elevador de tensión automático sirve para mi problema?. Pregunto por que por lo que pude ver salen algo caros y no me gustaría comprar algo que después no me sirve :S

Vi algo como esto:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-33049097-estavilizadores-automaticos-y-elevadores-de-tension-_JM_


Desde ya muchísimas gracias!.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2008)

Creo que si.
Tambien te puede servir (Si es bajo el consumo) un estabilizador de tension de PC, son mas economicos.


----------



## RacerX (Ene 8, 2008)

Si?
Yo pensaba que los estabilizadores servian para la cuestion inversa. O sea, cuando hay una suba repentina de tension la bajan.

En fin, voy a ver que puedo conseguir.

Gracias!


----------



## Mirrortech (Jul 12, 2008)

Cordial saludo
Ando buscando diagramas electronicos de estabilizadores de voltaje a.c. Ya que tengo 2 tarjetas aqui desechadas y quisieras echarlas a andar a ver.. hay 1 que tiene 1 LM324 clasico OP comparador.. pero luego tiene 2 integrados mas a los que se les han borrado la referencia y no se que seran...
Agradesco la ayuda a quien tenga esta informaciónramcion o dodne remitirme..

att
leonel C.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 13, 2008)

estabilizadores de ac para 220volts
tipo de pc o esos q se usan asi?.

pues esos en realidad lo q poseen es un transformador de 220 a 220 q lo q hace es retardar y aislar la red de la fase de salida

pero de los otros con integrados y eso, ya serian ups.

si encuentro algo t lo mando.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 13, 2008)

Normalmente tienen algún integrado con varios comparadores dentro, que "comparan" la tensiòn de linea (Rectificada y filtrada) con una referencia, de acuerdo al valor manejan unas compuertas lógicas que a su vez conmutan la alimentación del primario de un auto-transformador con triac´s para variar la relación de transformadorrmación.
Habrá que ver como es el esquema para conocer que compuertas lógicas emplea.


----------



## Mirrortech (Jul 13, 2008)

OK, perfecto, se que es un transformador que posee varios tap´s en mi caso 4 , que tienen varias tensiones AC calculadas.. pero en verdad si tienen diagramas , esquemas de diseños de este tipo de estabilizadores les agradeceria.. pues asi por lo menos tendria 1 idea de que tipos de integrados son los que faltan..  contadores, decodificadores bcd..  
Quedo pendiente de algun tipo de información al respecto..

att


----------



## raffluna_012 (Ago 12, 2009)

hola que tal mira yo tambien actualmente estoy residiendo en Bs As y  la tension que tengo en la linea al igual que  en tu caso oscila entre 180 ,200 y rara vez llega a los 220 jejeje.Lo recomendable es que compres un elevador de tension Automatico el cual se va a encargar de aumentar la tension a 220 y en el caso de que la tension sobrepase los 220 te lo hara saber atravez de un indicador . DE esta manera evitas que todos tus electrodomesticos no se estropeen ,por que a la larga se te estropean.
COmo vos decis los elevadores de tension tienen un precio bastante elevado , pero esto depende de la potencia de elevador,, lo cual va a depender de los electrodomesticos que tengas en tu casa.

Saludos RAFAEL.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, leé los puntos 1, 2 y 6.
> Gracias.


----------



## raffluna_012 (Ago 12, 2009)

EN my caso tengo dudas ,de como cAlcular la potencia del elevador de tension que necesito si me pueden ayudar se agradeceria ..saludos 


RAfael


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Feb 20, 2010)

Una pregunta¿ sabeis si el elebador de 5V a 220V que hay en este enlace, puede llegar a ser peligroso?
http://www.tinet.cat/~sje/iluminacion/fluorescente.htm

Me refiero,a si por cualquer caso toco un polo de los que dan 220V ¿ puedo llegar a electrocutarme?


----------



## Elektro90 (Ene 7, 2011)

Hola,
Tengo 2 dudas respecto a 2 estababilizador

*Estabilizador 1*

Me he dado cuenta que cuando conecto una PC al estabilizador 1, la PC se apaga a los 20 minutos aprox, yo pensaba que era algo componente de la PC pero no lo es. He probado con 3 PC distintas y pasa lo mismo, dichas pc no se apagan cuando los pongo en otra ubicación de la red electrica (otro estabilizador). Asi que medi el voltaje que sale del estabilizador y me dió
un valor de 218V AC, medi el voltaje de los demás estabilizadores y me dieron 210, 230 y 220V AC asi que asumo que el valor de 218V AC está correcto, pero podria estar equivocado. Qué otra prueba podria hacerle a este estabilizador 1??

*Estababilizador 2*
Con este no hay problemas de apagado de PC, pero hay algo que me llamó la atención. La luz de interruptor de encendido "parpadea todo el tiempo", asi que pensé en 2 posibilidades: el led del interruptor está dañado o el estabilzador en si está dañado. Abri el estabilzador y encontre una placa muy básica el cual fisicamente todo está correcto. Medi el voltaje de salida del estabilzador y obtuve 214V AC.
Cómo puedo testear ese interruptor? y también todo el estabilizador. Me dió la impresión de que al mover el estabilazor cuando está encendido la luz parpadea aún más. Podria ser una soldadura fria?.
Con respecto al interruptor tiene 3 salidas  en la parte posterior A y B Siempre están en corto, B Y C tiene 2 lectura abierto cuando el interruptor presionado esta hacia off y cerrado cuando está presionado hacia on. A cual de esas salidas le aplico voltaje y cuanto voltaje le aplico para encender la luz del interruptor??

Les adjunto una imagen de los estabilzadores y del interruptor (switch) que estoy viendo.
Con resp


Cualquier ayuda será agradecida
Saludos

Aqui la imagen que hice para el interruptor con los 3 pines o salidas


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Ene 7, 2011)

Hola 

Las UPS, o estabilizadores, generan una señal sinusoidal modificada (http://www.solener.com/ondas.gif) a partir de una batería interna. La duración de la misma depende de su característica interna (Voltaje, amperes/hora) y del consumo del equipo conectado a la salida de la UPS.

Antes de que se agote el suministro de la UPS, suele activarse una alarma sonora mediante unos BIPS de diferente intermitencia. Sería bueno indicaras el modelo de tu estabilizador).

Prueba que tu UPS esté detectando que está conectada a la energía eléctrica: la conectas, la enciendes, ves todos los indicadores luminosos y, sin apagarla, la desconectas de la red eléctrica y te fijas en que indicador se apagó.

Lo siguiente es probar la UPS conectando una carga resistiva: una ampolleta de 100w, y la analizas.

Nos cuentas como te fue 

Saludos


----------



## Elektro90 (Ene 8, 2011)

El estabilizador/ups es identico al que adjunto en la imagen, es básico, fábricado manualmente creo, tiene el interriptor de encendido y un led que está de adorno. EL estabilizador en si enciende incluso logra encender la PC, lo que me inquieta es porqué parpadea mucho la luz del interruptor, por ahi me recomendaron que para encender ese interrupor tengo que aplicarle el voltaje de 110V AC O 220A AC a las patas A Y C. Ambos ups me dan un voltaje de 215V AC aprox. Ese voltaje seria prueba suficiente para afirmar que todo está bien????

Estos tipos de ups no tienen alarma, ya lo abri tiene una configuración muy básica.

Saludos


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Ene 8, 2011)

Puedo ayudarte, pero si no tienes un osciloscopio para observar la estabilidad del voltaje y si no tienes el esquema oficial, al menos dibuja un diagrama del conexionado para que te pueda yo u otro técnico orientar. Lo que ocurre es que cada uno tiene su propia metodología para abordar los problemas como el tuyo en condiciones similares.
Yo opto por tratar de hacerme un esquema, a falta del original, y de anotar los voltajes que encuentro en la mayoría de los puntos de conexión. Crees que puedas hacer algo así?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2011)

Elektro90 dijo:
			
		

> El *estabilizador/ups* es identico al que adjunto en la imagen, es básico, fábricado manualmente creo, tiene el interriptor de encendido y un led que está de adorno. ......


¿ Estas seguro de que eso es un estabilizador / *UPS* ?
Me parece que es solo un estabilizador.

Ábrelo y revisa si tiene un fusible por cada bobina del transformador o unos solo general, si es el primer caso, revisalos.

Puede ser que al conmutar alguno de los derivados del transformador, corte la alimentación por un brevisimo lapso que alcanza para apagar tu PC.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 8, 2011)

Deberias con un VARIAC alimentar el supuesto estabilizador y medir si funciona al variar la entrada como se comporta la salida. El supuesto led que parpadea, no sera un NEON? y que tiene que parpadea, anda? o solo te inquieta ver la luz que parpadea?


----------



## cansi22 (Ene 8, 2011)

El interuptor es el tipico naranja con el neon a 220v o 125v, dependiendo de al region. A la regleta de mi PC le pasa lo mismo.


----------



## Elektro90 (Ene 8, 2011)

Hola, Fogonazo.  Es solo una estabilizador, Sucede que muchos cuando les digo esa palabra no me entienden y me corrigen afirmando que es un UPS. Además tiene un sólo fusible.

Le he puesto un poco de más atención y encontré esto.  

*El estabilizador 1.*
Al parecer el problema estaba en el enchufe, precisamente en el socket de la pared, estaba de color marron, es decir ligeramente quemado. Asumo que esto sucedió porque no habia un buen contacto enchufe y el socket de la pared. AL ver en el socket de la pared los soportes de metal de hecho que estaban abiertos. Creo que está es una falla común cuando hay falso contacto. Ustedes saben más q yo y pueden corroborrar esa falla. Conecté al otro hueco del socket y la Pc no se apaga, bueno todavia esta en evalucación, después lo confirmaré.

*El estabilizador 2*
Exacto cansi22, es un interuptor naranja con el neon a 220v.
Si elbrujo me inquietaba que parpadee la luz del interruptor, encendia el estabilizador hasta que hoy dejo de encender. Yo pensaba que solo el interruptor estaba dañado pero veo que no fue asi.
Voy a abrir y revisar más y les comentaré.

Aproposito cómo podria encender ese interruptor?? tiene tres patas A; B Y C , A y B siempre estan en corto. C y D depende del switch on/off


Saludos!


----------



## juanjosc84 (Feb 12, 2011)

Estabilizadores y elevadores automáticos de tensión http://www.elevadordetension.com.ar ahi te van a despejar las dudas, Saludos


----------



## PCasas (Jul 2, 2012)

Buenos dias mi nombre es Pablo, esta es mi primer publicacion asi que si cometo algun error sepan disculpar.
la consulta es la siguiente estoy tratando de hacer un controlador de tension que me avise accionando un rele si la tension de la red electrica baja de 220v a 200v. Intente hacer el circuito utilizando un lm 324, utilizandolo como comparador pero no logre hacer lo que deseaba si alguno tiene alguno recomendacion o idea para brindarme se lo agradeceria mucho.

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 2, 2012)

Desarma un estabilizador de tensión viejo que tengas por ahi, yo ya hice eso y piratee el circuito en un papel...cuando lo encuentre te lo paso..

Pero era el LM324 y algunas resistencias y capacitores e incluso ya manejaba los leds de aviso y todo.


----------



## kuropatula (Jul 2, 2012)

Lo mejor es que bajes la tensión con un transformador o un divisor resistivo. Deberías rectificar el voltaje (para obtener corriente directa) y así la comparás con tu voltaje de referencia en el otro pin del LM324. Sería bueno que consideres un schdmitt trigger, pero tal vez una vez que ta haya funcionado bien, así no tenés dos cosas que resolver sino dividís los problemas de a uno.

No especificaste en que parte es la que necesitás ayuda, así que no si es lo que escribí avisa.

Saludos


----------



## PCasas (Jul 2, 2012)

Muchas gracias Dj Draco, ahora estoy desarmando algunos estabilizadores a ver si encuentro alguno sin PIC.



Kuropatula, Pido disculpas por no explicarme bien, el problema lo tengo puntualmente con el lm 324, bajo la tension con un trafo la rectifico y la llevo a una de las patillas, y la otra atravez de un potenciometro a otra patillas para la tension de referencia, pero por mas que tenga diferencia entre ambos voltajes no logro que alla un cambio en lasalida del lm.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 2, 2012)

Pues será que tienes mal montado el comparador. Un esquema iría bien.


----------



## kuropatula (Jul 2, 2012)

Si es como dijiste no deberías tener ningún problema. La alimentación del LM324 es en el pin 4 Vcc y en el 11 GND (ó -Vcc) lo aclaro porque no es intuitivo. 
Como dice Scooter, un esquema no vendría mal.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 2, 2012)

Hola.

Mira esto: http://www.unne.edu.ar/Web/cyt/com2005/7-Tecnologia/T-089.pdf

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## PCasas (Jul 2, 2012)

Este es el circuito que estoy realizando.



Muchisimas gracias elaficionado lo que me has pasado es exelente el unico detalle que por mi falta de experiencia no puedo resolver cuales serian los componentes a utilizar en ese circuito.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 2, 2012)

Hola.

Debes usar un transistor NPN, tú estás usando un transistor PNP.
Pon el relay en el colector del transistor.
Aumenta C1.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 2, 2012)

Como ya te han comentado el transistor está mal por duplicado, ha de ser NPN y la carga en el colector no en el emisor.


----------



## PCasas (Jul 2, 2012)

ya cambie el transistor y la carga del mismo y funciono bien, pero me he encontrado con otro problema cuando el voltaje varia de  220v a 200v del otro lado del trafo esa variacion se me manifiesta como de  aproximadamente 0.7 a 0.6 volts por lo tanto es un margen muy pequeño. buscando otras opciones para no usar trafo en el foro di con una minifuente que no necesita transformador pero el problema es que al tener el diodo zener no detecta la variacion de tension si no que siempre sigue entregando 12v, alguien sabe alguna forma de reducir la tension sin transformador?
Desde ya muchas gracias por las anteriores respuestas.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 2, 2012)

Claro!! eso es lo que estaba por comentarte....


la relación de transformación te molesta en ese sentido...NO sirve hacerlo así, por eso te indique que observes el circuito de un estabilizador de tensión, donde se alimenta al integrado con una fuente directa sin transformador (lo cual es peligroso) pero bueno, asi funciona.

Se utilizan resistores del orden del Mega Ohm y capacitores cerámicos convencionales con aislación superior a 100V


----------



## powerful (Jul 2, 2012)

DJ DRACO , en un estabilizador de regulación "discreta"(por pasos o saltos) de buenas prestaciones  se tiene un trafo para las fuentes y para detectar el voltaje de pico de la red y compararlo con las referencias ( con la suficiente tolerancia para trabajar en todo el rango de sobre a sub voltaje, +/-25%Vnominal), se tiene un trafo de potencia " compensador "en serie( amplificador de amperaje )y por último un trafo de aislamiento apantallado con multiples derivaciones en el primario ( para los switches,"triacs")  para alimentar al trafo compensador( sumar o restar voltaje).
Los estabilizadores tienen varios trimpots que tienen que ser calibrados , para seguridad del operario  se le reduce el voltaje .


----------



## Fernando1987 (Jul 28, 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos, queridos compañeros tengo una duda sobre la computadora que le compre a mi novia.
El problema es que “le cuesta prender”, me refiero  específicamente a que a veces prende y muchas otras no: Hace un ruido, prende los leds por unos segundos y luego se apaga (como si “intentara” prender).
Lo primero que hice fue medir la tensión de los tomas de la casa de mi novia, y tengo un rango que va de los 200 a los 210 voltios dependiendo el momento del día (o sea hasta un 10% menos de lo que debería haber).
Lo mas interesante es que uso un estabilizador de tensión cuyo manual dice que admite entradas desde 180 hasta 230 voltios con una regulación máxima de 5,5%  (O sea que debería funcionar);  pero la cuestión es que MIDO LA SALIDA DEL ESTABILIZADOR Y PARECE NO HACER ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA, es decir: Entra 210V  por ej y saca 210V…

Mi pregunta obviamente es  ¿Cómo corrijo el problema?.

Me surgen otras dudas importantes:

1) Leí en otros post que las fuentes de las PCs admiten rangos de tensión bastante amplios. O sea que debería andar bien igual, aun con 200 voltios de entrada ¿Por qué entonces la PC de mi novia no arranca? ¿Puede ser un problema de la fuente de la PC?

2) También leí que muchos dicen que es perjudicial para la fuente de la PC trabajar con bajas tensiones; muchos otros dicen que no. ¿Cómo es la cosa?

3) ¿El estabilizador no debería elevarme la tensión??

4) ¿Consideran una solución segura colocar un trafo cuya relación sea tal que cuando entran 200 voltios, me saque 210? El problema seria que cuando entren 220, sacaría un poco mas de 230, supuestamente el estabilizador debería protegerme, pero como no lo hace para las bajas, temo que no lo haga para las altas tampoco….

5) En la facultad donde estudio hay un transformador con salida regulable desde 100 hasta 250 voltios creo, ¿Seria útil llevar el estabilizador allá y probar como reacciona?

Gracias a todos, les mando un saludo!!


----------



## nietzche (Jul 28, 2012)

Prueba conectarla sin el estabilizador, directo al enchufe si sigue haciendo lo mismo descarta el estabilizador y fijate en la fuente o resetea el bios por dentro  y si no lo hace fijate en la carga maxima del estabilizador dado en watts

Ya te fijaste en wl boton de la fuente? Si esta trabajando a 210 o 120 ?


----------



## Fernando1987 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hola, muchas gracias por la respuesta.

* Sin el estabilizador pasa lo mismo
* La fuente esta lista para trabajar con 220

La maquina no la arme yo, la compre armada. ¿Vos pensas que es un problema de la maquina, y no de que reciba 200/210 voltios en vez de 220?

Saludos y gracias nuevamente


----------



## nietzche (Jul 29, 2012)

Hola, me suena mas a un problema con la maquina como el bios o posiblemente la fuente no de la potenciA necesaria, checa los conexionados por dentro o ve a garantía pueden ser muchas cosas, pero pienso yo que no sea problema del regulador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2012)

Si tiene alguna forma de "garantía" , yo iria a reclamar , sinó comenzaría a probar otra fuente y a revisar capacitores hinchados 

Saludos !


----------



## Fernando1987 (Jul 29, 2012)

Gracias DOSMETROS, si; tiene garantia, sucede que la casa de mi novia queda muy lejos del negocio por eso quiciera estar mas o menos seguro de que es lo que falla. La compu tambien tiene garantia.

Una pregunta importanta, que en realidad ahora es lo que mas me urge saber:

¿Las fuentes de las computadoras, deberian andar correctamente cuando se las alimenta con menor tension a la ideal, como por ej un 10% o un 10% mas?

La pregunta es importante porque quiero saber si hata que se arregle, mi novia puede seguir usando su PC (con baja tension) o por las dudas no.

Gracias a todos, saludos!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 29, 2012)

Hola Amigo, respondiendo a tu pregunta, las nuevas tecnologias de fuentes para PC, permiten un rango de trabajo de 90-230Vac.
El problema, lo mas probable, como comentaron los colegas, la fuente tiene problemas.


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Jul 29, 2012)

Coincido con el resto de los colegas en que con la tensión que tenés en la casa no deberías tener problema con la compu. 
Te respondo con respecto al funcionamiento del estabilizador: Si la salida del mismo es 220 V +/- 5.5% significa que la salida estará entre 207.9 V y 232.1 V. Por lo cual si en la salida tenés 210V está dentro del rango prometido. Si en algún caso necesitás mas precisición conviene utilizar directamente una UPS ON LINE o algún circuito controlado tipo switching.


----------



## Fernando1987 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hola, gracias entonces voy a decirle al vendedor que seguramente tenga problemas la fuente de la PC.
La salida del regulador no es 220 +- 5,5%.
Ese 5,5% corresponde a la regulacion maxima que puede dar. La salida no la dice


----------



## nietzche (Jul 29, 2012)

Porque no pruebas cambiar la fuente que sea compatible y asi te quitas de dudas


----------



## Fernando1987 (Jul 29, 2012)

Muchas gracias a todos!!

Porque si abro el CPU la PC pierde su garantia, no tengo otra fuente a mano, y quiciera que eso lo haga la persona que armo y le vendio la PC a mi novia.
Ya me estoy comunicando con el negocio, saludos a todos!


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Jul 29, 2012)

Fernando1987 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, gracias entonces voy a decirle al vendedor que seguramente tenga problemas la fuente de la PC.
> La salida del regulador no es 220 +- 5,5%.
> Ese 5,5% corresponde a la regulacion maxima que puede dar. La salida no la dice



Que entedés por regulación máxima?


----------



## Fernando1987 (Jul 29, 2012)

Que la maxima "correccion" que puede lograr el aparato entre la tension que recibe y la tension que brinda es del 5,5%. Entiendo tambien que la exactitud de esa correccion es otra cosa que, apropocito, no lo especifica el manual.
Saludos!


----------



## PCasas (Nov 19, 2013)

Buenas Tardes. Vuelvo a comentar en este tema por que encontre un mejor circuito que se ajusta a lo que estoy buscando. El inconveniente que encontre es que ste circuito no tiene valores despues de hacer muchas pruebas e podido calcular algunos valores. pero sigo con problemas por no decir resistencias quemadas, en la parte de la alimentacion, ya que e decidido suprimir el transformador que aparece en el esquema. realice busquedas sobre circuitos rc pero no logre adaptar los calculos para ninguna de las entradas de alimentacion. desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda que me puedan dar.



Aca Mando el Esquema Del Circuito


----------



## gedolaudor (Feb 5, 2015)

Estimados foristas,

Estoy terminando de reemplazar los triacs cocinados de un elevador automático de tensión Industria Argentina, construido por "fabricaciones electromecanicas especiales". Le calculo unos 30 años de antigüedad.

Estimo que se trata de un circuito con comparadores LM311, pero estoy bastante a ciegas ya que tanto los integrados como los transistores tienen lijadas sus superficies, lo que no permite ver el modelo de cada uno.

Estuve buscando dentro del foro, pero no encontré algún circuito similar (quizás sea medio tronco para ello).

Les agradeceré que si disponen de algún circuito de este tipo, o saben donde ubicar alguno me den una mano.

Estaría bueno postearlo aqui tambien ya que hay varios modelos de distintos fabricantes que utilizan una matriz única con algunas pequeñas variantes y a la hora de encarar uno haría las cosas más prometedoras.

Muchas Gracias y Saludos,
gedolaudor


----------



## pandacba (Feb 6, 2015)

Porque no fotografias lo que vos tenes, para darte una mejor ayuda, ya que si duro tanto tiempo es bueno y mejor restaurarlo a su estado original


----------

